
Ask HN: Where did you learn about stock market/exchanges? - zuck9
This is probably a very naive question so sorry about that.<p>In the startup world, you come across terms like equity, shares or vesting very frequently, like when you&#x27;re reading how Steve Ballmer got rich.
I&#x27;ve got a vague sense of what those terms mean and I feel like I don&#x27;t understand a lot of what everyone knows, like I have no idea how to talk about equity&#x2F;stock options if I get a job, or how do they relate to other things, or how the whole stock market works. Let&#x27;s just say I have zero knowledge of economics.<p>So where did you learn about it? I&#x27;m looking for resources which teaches you only the essential stuff. In depth resources on are also welcome.
======
whatok
Any startup related equity or options won't really be covered by this but
here's a great resource on economics:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0)

The startup stuff has been covered quite extensively here in other threads.

------
baccredited
Scott Adams’ Financial Advice [https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/scott-adams-
financial-advice/](https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/scott-adams-financial-
advice/)

Getting Rich: from Zero to Hero in One Blog Post
[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/02/22/getting-rich-
from-...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/02/22/getting-rich-from-zero-to-
hero-in-one-blog-post/)

I recommend not thinking about stock options until you have an offer on the
table that includes them.

------
iends
A good book on stock markets and exchanges is called "Trading and Exchanges"
by Larry Harris. I'm not sure this is exactly what you're looking for though,
as it's more how everything works. You might want to pair this book with
something on personal finance.

------
sciencesama
reddit plz.

